# Licorice and Pepper and their babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This litter was sired by a very old long haired marked tri named Grandpa.






Licorice is suspicious of the camera.



I'm pleased to see a wide variety of tri markings in this bunch.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Lovely litter and very cute mom too x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome! It looks like you'll have a few nice ones out of this litter!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Aw, what a nice pile of tris! You can see their markings already so well  I'll keep these pics in mind so I'll know how tris this age look like, I have some newly born litters and expect more from splashed piebald carrier x himi piebald carrier so I'm really hoping for my very first tris.

Keep those pics coming as they develop


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, gorgeous chubby babes- Congratulations!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

What a nice brood! How old are they in these pics?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

The babies are one week old in this pic. The markings are just showing in these pics. I sure I'm not alone in my impatience when the colors and markings start to show, and in 48 hours the fur should be out and then I'll really be able to see what's what. It's apparent already that I have a few boldly marked tris in this litter, and a lot of variety in the rest of the babies.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I spy a good one in there! Lots of white!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, there are three that look pretty good. I can hardly wait to see them again in a half an hour or so...they change so much at this stage even in the course of 24 hours. The ones off of Berg, ex-snake menu item, look good as well. The rest of the does are getting bigger and bigger, and it's driving me bonkers (short trip, some days).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can see a couple with good solid patches! Nicely done Grandpa! Hehehe


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great to see the new stuff,pretty as always.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah.

Some newer pix:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Ahh, gorgeous babies.  I want to steal the one in the first picture, on the top of the pile next to the darker one...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here are some new pix I took last night:





These babies are about 10 days old now.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That has to be my favorite stage for sure. I love day 10-12 just before their eyes open. You can really tell you got a bunch of nice tris to work with. Congratulations, you must be very pleased with this litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

beth, I am really pleased to see that breeding from related individuals, I'm getting close to the boldness and definition that existed before the accident. Now if I can only do the same for my champagne and fawn line, I'll be doubly pleased.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What a range in markings! How many babies do you have on the go now?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With the arrival of Kama's brood, I have almost 40 new babies from New Year's Eve up to now. I have two more fat mommas that look ready to pop, so that tally could change at any time.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the one with the dark nose and one dark spot on its rump. Just adorable! I swear I would drive all the way to Minnesota just for that one lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos. Any breeder who visits me can count on leaving with some squeekers; now that all the litters have been born, it won't be long before I have a bunch of lovelies that will be available for adoption. I've had two more litters born, for a total of eight since New Year Eve. I wish breeding was always as seamless as this round. Only three of the dozen pairs failed to produce pinkies. A few litters were small, with only thee or four babies, but that's OK with me.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh don't say that! I might actually plot out a vacation and drive out lol! Depends on our tax return though MUWAHAHAHA! No really you have awesome mice.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful and little Licorice is stunning!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. Licorice has very good blocks of color, even compared to the breeding stock I lost in the accident. I was most pleased to have her to breed from.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies eyes just opened and they are extremely fleaish; I wasn't certain I'd get anything other than little furry blurs in the frames.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, they're adorable! I love the one with the squiggly blaze and 3 dots on its back - looks like a traffic light to me :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

awww, proud mum, they are all beautiful :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; it's all l I can do to avoid standing around in the mousery gibbering and chucking at all the bubs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

More pix:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww they are lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.

One reason I take pix of little ones is that I can see more clearly what's developing, especially with a bunch of jitterbabies like these. At least one of them has long hair! I didn't notice that until I took a good look at these pix!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

So Precious, i love their little faces :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, one and other.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There beautifull are you going to show them moustress?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are no shows in my area, and I wouldn't want to subject my meeces to a long road trip. My mousies would not do well against show meeces, in any case, because they are generally smaller and less 'typy'.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are Licorice, Pepper, and all their girls who range from two months to four weeks old. I changed the tank after these, but couldn't resist taking pics first of the whole tube set-up and the little ladies; sorry about the poopulation.




There's Pepper!


----------

